# My Girls



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is my tank of girls. They stay in a US 29 gallon tank. To the left behind the wheel you can see what happens when I get bored (I make stuff). I try to keep them happy and healthy with plenty of environmental enrichment  . There are currently 4 girls in here. You can see where the stand is scuffed up and the tank would never hold water but I got it out of the classifieds for very cheap and it doesn't matter to me 

You can actually see where the previous owner painted the back with blue waterproof paint to try to keep water in there. I'm kind of glad it didn't work because there was a solid layer of dirt at the bottom of the tank underneath the aquarium gravel and he probably shouldn't have been allowed to keep fish anyways!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Loving the tank! I had a large tank like this for a retired group of females 
the bottle holder is also nifty, did you buy it like that??


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice setup; I'd be tempted to put in extra levels with all that headspace to work with. The wire racks made for organizing cupboards are great for that. Even after all the coating is gone.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good setup!


----------

